# I Have Just Photographed 3 New Species!!!



## Acrochordus (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I whent up to the Mid North Coast two weeks ago for 2 nights and 3 days, i tried to make this thread awhile ago but for some reason it didn't let me!!! Anyway I whent up there just to find 2 species that i have been wanting to find for a long time and haven't sucessfully, but i finally did.

First specie i have been really wanting to photography was a Stephen's Banded Snake _Hoplocephalus stephensii_, Whent out on the Friday night, it's was about 24 degrees at 9 o'clock, no moon, 65% Humidity and no wind, as soon as we started driving it started to ran and this deffinatly drove the snakes away, but we kept looking and we finally came up with one and what an awsome snake they are.
































Next Specie is the Angle Headed Dragons_ Hypsilurus spinipes_, They live here on the Central Coast same as the Stephen's Banded Snake, but i have been unsucessful with both species, i whent for a walk on Satuarday it was 29 degrees and sunny and perfect for Angle Heads to be out. Got to the Rainforest and a couple of metres down the track i finally found one, ( actually Ryan Harvey did ) there a very interesting dragon, everytime i whent to get a picture it would move out of site. Should of been more persistent with getting photo's but im happy i have seen one in the wild.











Also saw when up there-
2x Land Mullets _Egernia major_, too shy and ran before i could get pictures.
1x Small Eyed Snakes _Cryptophis nigrescens_, Found under tin, to quick to get a picture.
1x Jacky Dragon _Amphibolurus muricatus_, did bother to get photo's.
1x Lace Monitor _Varanus varius_, didn't bother to get photo's.

Also another specie i found recently on the central coast, was the Lesueur's Velvet Gecko _Oedura lesueurii_, i found 3 specimens and only photographed the first one i incounted. There an interesting gecko and pritty quick when they wont to run away.
















Thanks Tim.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 25, 2010)

Great photos Tim, I'm hoping to photograph a Stephen's Banded in the next few weeks.

Aaron


----------



## James..94 (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pics Tim


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks mate, yea there pritty awsome snakes, we saw 2 of them but the first one we saw we couldn't stop as it was on a busy road and no were to stop the car. Soo hopefully it got of the road without getting hit. Hopefully you get to photograph one it's taken me about 2 years to find one!!!
Thanks Tim.


----------



## itbites (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats a great looking angle headed dragon!! 

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## petala (Feb 25, 2010)

*excelent work*

Hey Tim, 
Great photos.

P.S. my little red eyed green tree frogs have settled into the enclosure I got off you.:lol:


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 25, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Great pics Tim


Thanks James.



itbites said:


> Thats a great looking angle headed dragon!!
> 
> Great pics, thanks for sharing


Yea it was a great looking Angle, was pritty happy to find one, i could of been more persistent with getting photo's but they live down my way and allot of people have found them in my local area, someone found one 20 minutes from were i live soo hopefully i can find a place and i can go photograph them when ever i fell like it.
Thanks Tim.



petala said:


> Hey Tim,
> Great photos.
> 
> P.S. my little red eyed green tree frogs have settled into the enclosure I got off you.:lol:


That's good to hear!!!!


----------



## phoebe (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay you finally got ya angle head 
We gotta try really hard to find some where we are. They are one of my faves.


----------

